# Run up to Christmas



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

I have not spent Christmas in South Africa for more than a decade and already find it very different from the UK, where Christmas decorations are put up long before Christmas, shopping stress here honestly seems less ( all the women that worked with me had this buying mania and bought a gift for all and sundry.....in the UK that is...)

The menu for this Christmas will be cold meats and salads, with fruit salad and perhaps a proper trifle ...


What are all of you planning?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

This year is the "away" year where family spend it with the spouses Family.

back in SA if it was "our" turn it would be the three roasts, Beef ,Lamb and chicken or Ham,
cauli with cheese sauce,Beans mashed with potato, Roast potato, Pumpkin with sugar and cinnamon, the long table (we are a big family)squashed into a flat O under the Oak tree,
lots of laughter, lots of wine, a quiet snooze after lunch and then the games of scrabble or charades,
over here in Ireland, the Christmas decorations in the Towns are up, houses vie for who has the most decorations, we have the German Christmas market in Eyre square, entertainers and choirs and imromptu flash dances, pubs are full, people are warmly wrapped up, and everyone takes the children tosee the lights much the same as my parents took us to see Jhbg's Christmas lights,
Same as the year previous, the kids in the houses will walk from house to house on Christmas eve, singing Carols, the Parents who shepherd them will get a small glass of Gluwien (the call it mulled wine here) with mince pies and hot chocolate, and we all meet up in the Church for Christmas mass, Catholic and non-Catholic for the Childrens Mass.
after we walk across to the Pub for a glass of wine or sherry before walking up the road , singing Carols till each family peels off.
The presents are under the trees, the fire glows, each child is allowed one present and then of to bed while Mom and dad have a glass of sherry as a nightcap and pack the Stockings hanging from the mantle piece with the small stocking fillers.
The morning, being an away, its opening presents, skyp and phone calls, a light brunch and then later off to a huge Christmas lunch at a Hotel (this year it will at the Castle) and later a taxi or this year a shared Limo home.

St Stevens day (boxing day in SA)we all dress up in various themes catch the bus into town, there's one every hour until midnight, and you meet up with friends, watch the plays and entertainers, every restuarant and pub is full, theres lots of laughter, lots of friends, the kids all text each other and meet at whatever pizza parlour or coffee shop is in vogue and eventually you catch a bus home and remember that you need to collect your car tomorrow wherever you had lunch on Christmas day.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

ok i got say it

its the one day of the year i wish it was freezing cold and snowing. nothing better than a cold christmas morning infront of the fire trying to thaw out the kids after they have been out with there new toys.


----------



## Little Mizz Polar Bear (Oct 8, 2010)

Stevan said:


> ok i got say it
> 
> its the one day of the year i wish it was freezing cold and snowing. nothing better than a cold christmas morning infront of the fire trying to thaw out the kids after they have been out with there new toys.


I agree, love the cold Christmas days, specially if it's snowing too, everything is so white and clean outside.


----------



## frank sommes (Dec 23, 2010)

Johanna said:


> I have not spent Christmas in South Africa for more than a decade and already find it very different from the UK, where Christmas decorations are put up long before Christmas, shopping stress here honestly seems less ( all the women that worked with me had this buying mania and bought a gift for all and sundry.....in the UK that is...)
> 
> The menu for this Christmas will be cold meats and salads, with fruit salad and perhaps a proper trifle ...
> 
> ...


Christmas decorations here in SA also seem to be put up really early in some shops, but in other areas, there are no signs that Christmas is in 2 days. I am feeling the shopping frenzy though, because I haven't finished present finding yet.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Merry Christmas, People, and those in SA, especially, be safe!
here in Oirland its 10 below, the fields and forests are stunningly beautiful cloaked in feather frost, its a white Christmas, the Fire is roaring, the tree is lit, every house is decked out in lights, we have had the second lot of carollers so there is one more to go to feed Gluwein and mince pies to.

To you and yours, have a happy and safe and joyous Christmas.


----------



## Tristan17 (Jan 19, 2011)

Daxk said:


> Merry Christmas, People, and those in SA, especially, be safe!
> here in Oirland its 10 below, the fields and forests are stunningly beautiful cloaked in feather frost, its a white Christmas, the Fire is roaring, the tree is lit, every house is decked out in lights, we have had the second lot of carollers so there is one more to go to feed Gluwein and mince pies to.
> 
> To you and yours, have a happy and safe and joyous Christmas.


Wow, I sure would give up the South African December of beautiful warm beach reverly, braais and booze for some kids to feed mince pies too in the freezing cold ! Dripping in envy ! 

:boxing:

I suppose what I'm missing is that I consantly needed to "stay safe". Can't remember exactly how that part really came into it or what I was meant to be worrying about ? Drunk driving ?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Tristan17 said:


> Wow, I sure would give up the South African December of beautiful warm beach reverly, braais and booze for some kids to feed mince pies too in the freezing cold ! Dripping in envy !
> 
> :boxing:
> 
> I suppose what I'm missing is that I consantly needed to "stay safe". Can't remember exactly how that part really came into it or what I was meant to be worrying about ? Drunk driving ?


hell yes, some nice Indian Ocean would have been nice! and the boerie and steaks will come out here in about May, or probably June, and yep! Glass of sherry as a nightcap, preferably Bertrams or even Oldbrown next to a warm fire is great!
but thats how I grew up, in Johannesburg, large coal fire in winter!
but even here in the "Sticks", people got together and sang carols, all the kids, about 30 in all, up and down the road,
freezing cold? when you were overseas, you must have been broke, good clothes, no winter, I noticed that about South African clothes the first year, designed for the tropics, soles too thin....
ag shame, poor you!
be safe?
yep, drunk driving in SA is a big part of it, and fortunately, my family and friends were ok, Sil is recovering well.
its funny how the aggravated House robberies intensify every November and then go quiet in December.
guess even the criminals have kids.


----------



## Tristan17 (Jan 19, 2011)

Daxk said:


> hell yes, some nice Indian Ocean would have been nice! and the boerie and steaks will come out here in about May, or probably June, and yep! Glass of sherry as a nightcap, preferably Bertrams or even Oldbrown next to a warm fire is great!
> but thats how I grew up, in Johannesburg, large coal fire in winter!
> but even here in the "Sticks", people got together and sang carols, all the kids, about 30 in all, up and down the road,
> freezing cold? when you were overseas, you must have been broke, good clothes, no winter, I noticed that about South African clothes the first year, designed for the tropics, soles too thin....
> ...


Got to give it to the traffic cops. There was no ways I was doing any drinking and driving in December. Road blocks everywhere. If anything it felt a little nanny state. Not to get into a debate but if I want to drink 2 or 3 beers at a cricket game or pub and drive home I don't want to live in terror or a breathalizer tests. I'll suppose I'll just have to get used to the idea of hiring taxis. Won't be good for my liver all that lack of responsibility.


----------

